
High CPU use by taskhost.exe when Windows 8.1 user name contains “user” - tosh
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3053711/high-cpu-use-by-taskhost-exe-when-windows-8-1-user-name-contains-user
======
gus_massa
Previous submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11710829](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11710829)
(444 points, 519 days ago, 203 comments). Lots of comments but nothing
interesting.

The only good guess is by JdeBP

> _I 'm guessing that this will turn out to be the well-known Installer
> Detection, around since the time of Windows NT 6.0._

> _-[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
> gb/library/cc709628(v=ws.10...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
> gb/library/cc709628\(v=ws.10\).aspx) ._

>
> _-[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/uac/2006/01/13/identificati...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/uac/2006/01/13/identification-
> of-administrative-applications/) ._

